# Functional, But Not Amazing Zero Clearance Insert (ZCI) for SawStop



## woodbuster (Nov 28, 2012)

For the money, you were kinder in your review than I would have been. The MDF @ $100+ just doesn't seem right. MDF is dulling to saw blades, so using it for zero clearance makes little sense. Lack of instructions was a fail also. Sounds like you got it sorted, but 4/5 stars seems generous.

mention is all I would have needed to


----------



## Newbie17 (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks for the thorough review and saving others the hassle and expense.


----------



## garageking (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks for the review. I looked at this product but ended up buying a couple of the blank sawstop inserts which sounds like it was a better decision. The Sawstop inserts are 49.00 each so I don't see a good reason to buy the Infinity product.


----------



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

I usually use one insert for regular, one for 45 degrees, and one for dados-at a minimum-so the $109 seemed reasonable. I did see that Infinity posts instructions on their website for the insert plate-so most of the complaints that I listed have been resolved by that. I'll be updating the review-but I'm still not five-star impressed.


----------



## rustytools (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm seriously looking at buying a SS PCS. I have a Jet and have always had enough scrap baltic ply to make my own ZCIs. Is that possible with a SS or is there something about the SS throat plate that makes that impossible or not worth the bother to make your own? When I set up and make them, I will usually make up 6 to 10 at a time and it never takes more than an hour. I wouldn't want to drop $40 each on something that is that easy to make.


----------



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

rustytools-I'm absolutely sure you can make your own ZCIs for a SS.

I *do* think that the SS throat plate is larger than most (4.5×16") and has fewer support spots-so maybe you want to make it of more rigid or thicker material-but you bet you can-I'm sure.


----------

